# state or provincial parks vs private parks



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you have any preference over whether you stay at a private park or do you prefer to stay with the national, state or provincial parks?

We have tent camped at some nice private parks but we did find the private campgrounds were alot more expensive than the provincial and state parks.

We also found that the prices were generally comparable for the provincial parks so you had an idea in advance what you would pay.

The other thing is the provincial parks tend to have rangers on duty and there is usually someone around the clock. With the private parks, there is not always someone there so you have to wait if you need something.

If we have found a private park which we like, we will go back but as a rule we stick to the provincial, state and national parks. We have the feeling that you basically know what you are getting when you stop site unseen.


----------



## lvspunk (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello
I am new to this forum as of today  My Husband and I have camped at both private and state campgrounds in a few different states. We tend to lean more towards the state grounds for one it seems less expensive for what your site is like and two the restrictions and rules are much more do able. We also think state parks have more natural beauty because they are situated in a more rustic setting than most private campgrounds. National parks are very nice as well however we have not had that opportunity to stay at one as of yet.


----------

